
Twitter labels Trump tweet as ‘glorifying violence’ - ramblerman
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/twitter-labels-trump-tweet-as-glorifying-violence-2020-05-29
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23347155)

